# Problem with stereo in 2003 Nissan Maxima



## NCNissan (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 2003 NISSAN Maxima. Recently the stereo system stopped working. Now, there is a message appearing on the system saying TELEPHONE. I have no idea what this message means. I checked the owners manual. Took it to a local NISSSAN dealer, and they could not find the problem. Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

NCNissan said:


> I have a 2003 NISSAN Maxima. Recently the stereo system stopped working. Now, there is a message appearing on the system saying TELEPHONE. I have no idea what this message means. I checked the owners manual. Took it to a local NISSSAN dealer, and they could not find the problem. Has anyone experienced this problem?


I was going to say it might be some sort of anti-theft safety feature but I guess if you took it back to the dealer they would have known that or tried whatever code or PIN it might be looking for. Any changes to the car just prior to it not working?


----------



## NCNissan (Nov 7, 2009)

No...there have been no changes to the car. It was working one day, and the next day it was not. I really don't understand the message - TELEPHONE.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

My mistake, I thought that you had an aftermarket stereo.
Have you solved the problem yet?


----------



## NCNissan (Nov 7, 2009)

This was real strange. One week after the radio stop playing, I get in the car and all of a sudden it playing again. It's been playing ever since. Strange.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah well at least it's working now


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Could just be a loose connection inside the headunit.


----------

